# New stock of Aristo wheels



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I see that the Aristo 29111B and 29111D wheels are back in stock. I'm a little curious about the label. They have been released under the Crest label. I thought that was the Revolution RC product line. Why would they bring in wheels and not Scott Polks Generation Next? Just wondering where things are going.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ARISTO-CRAF...824299?hash=item23660a92ab:g:2csAAOSwoudW~Sme


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would imagine that "Aristo" (Lewis Polk and Navin) which is also Crest would have first dibs on re-making stuff with Kader.

Scott would probably have access too, but I think Kader has his "money" completely tied up in selling the accumulated rolling stock.

But we may never know the real story. It is indeed somewhat counter intuitive.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Navin had a sample at York. We placed an order with him at the show, should arrive early next week.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Aristo Metal Wheels - More availablilty*

I noticed RLD Hobbies has both *CRE-29111B* and *CRE 29111-D*, too.

-Ted


----------



## Wilbur (Apr 4, 2016)

*Aristo Mallet.*

My Aristo Mallet #1 driver on the rear unit locked up and I got the star washer and the screw cross threaded putting it back together. Anyone know the size of that screw? Also, where I can find parts for this locomotive?


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

That snapping noise you just heard was me getting a good case of whiplash, making sure I ordered a set of the 29111-D before anyone else in the whole world. I have a seriously dust-covered (or is it dust-filled?) hopper that's sat on a basement shelf for 4-5 years now, waiting for Barber-type steel wheels. Thought I'd never actually get 'em.

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wilbur, parts from crest-electronics.com ...

Metric screw, if you cross threaded it, the half axle most likely needs replacement.

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*They don't have that many parts left anymore. There are a few people who bought a lot of it up, I got a few things LOL[/SIZE]*


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I would imagine that "Aristo" (Lewis Polk and Navin) which is also Crest would have first dibs on re-making stuff with Kader.
> 
> Scott would probably have access too, but I think Kader has his "money" completely tied up in selling the accumulated rolling stock.
> 
> ...



I was informed that Aristo's metal wheels were obtained from a different source than from the the source that made rolling stock and locos.

Also, "Lewis Martin Polk, Inc." is on the package label for the CRE29111D wheel set that I recently purchased.










-Ted


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted,
Very interesting about the package labeling. Are the wheels the same quality?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Paul,

I have not taken them out of the bubble pack yet, but looking at it they seem to be the same.
To clarify, the source that made the wheels had been different when Aristo was still in business.

-Ted


----------

